# Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen



## Sepulzera (30. Mai 2012)

*Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Heyho,

ich habe hier einen defekten Acer Aspire 5920G-5A4G32Mn stehen.
Wenn ich ihn starte, bildet das Display nurnoch einen weißen / grauen Hintergrund ab, dazu verlaufen vertikal farblich unterschiedliche (feine) Streifen.
Zusätzlich rebootet der Laptop nach einer kurzen Weile (1,2 Minuten).

Unfälle sind nicht bekannt, er stürzte lediglich beim Spielen ab, danach trat der Defekt auf.

Ich war bei einem Experten und er meinte, es würde wahrscheinlich an der Grafikkarte und/oder dessen Verbindung (Steckplatz) liegen, Kostenvoranschlag 400€.
Das ist mir natürlich viel zu teuer für einen jahrealten Laptop.

Allerdings kann man wohl bei Ebay den Chip von der verbauten Grafikkarte für ca. 50€ reparieren lassen.


Wenn man die Fehleranalyse in Betracht zieht, würde der Laptop nach solch einer Grafikkartenchip-Reparatur wieder lauffähig sein?
Oder ist er komplett hinüber, wenn man bedenkt, dass er nun nach ein paar Minuten neu bootet?
Oder ist das normal bei einem Defekt an der Grafikkarte?


Bitte um Rat!


----------



## blubb3435 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Hi,
einen Chip kann man nicht reparieren, und eigentlich auch nicht austauschen, weil die Verlötung zu komplex ist.
Du kannst höchstens die ganze Karte tauschen, aber bei manchen Laptops sind die Karten fest verlötet, das geht dann also auch nicht.
Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das bei ebay was seriöses ist.
Falls der die Graka vom Laptop noch nen seperaten Ausgang hat, schließ da mal nen Monitor an.

Gruß

Edit: schau ma was ich gefunden hab^^
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Acer-Aspire-...058705737&po=&ps=63&clkid=8787896197540317098


----------



## Sepulzera (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Danke für die Antwort 

Ich weiß nicht, wie sich der Anbieter bei Ebay das vorstellt und habe auch eine Email erstmal an ihn versandt, um das zu hinterfragen.
Die Karte ist eine GeForce 8600 GS, sie ist angesteckt über einen PCI Steckplatz oder so. Jedenfalls kann man sie austauschen.

Ich habe einen externen DVI Ausgang, aber der wird erst angesteuert, nachdem Windows gestartet ist.



Btw kleines Update zum Problem: Ich habe den Laptop spaßeshalber mal 10 Minuten laufen lassen und auf einmal war ein Bild da....
Wie das nun mit den Abstürzen kooperiert, kann ich nicht sagen, aber er läuft seit einer halben Stunde stabil, werde erstmal das OS jetzt neu aufsetzen ;D


Naja so wie auf dem Bild sieht das bei mir nicht aus, aber leicht ähnlich. Die Striche sind nicht so eng angeordnet und der Hintergrund in der Mitte nicht schwarz, außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass die Striche nach einer Weile verblassen!

Die Temperaturen werden wohl den Chip gekillt haben von der Graka....läuft im Idle auf 80°C. Scheint selbst für einen Laptop viel zu sein oO
Verdreckt oder so ist aber nichts, hatte vorhin alles gesäubert und kontrolliert....Mysterium...vielleicht liegts an der Wärmeleitpaste, die ist sehr dürftig und ich habe sie nicht ausgewechselt, nachdem ich mal die Graka in der Hand hatte


----------



## blubb3435 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

80° im Idle sind viiiieel zu viel, kein Wunder dass die Karte hopps gegangen is >.<
an der WLP liegts nicht, die muss so dünn sein, du könntest aber auch höchstens ein paar Grad rausholen, falls du sie erneuern würdest


----------



## Sepulzera (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Dann frag ich mich, woran das liegen könnte...
Und ich frag mich auch, warum er auf einmal zu laufen scheint.

Gäbe es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit (außer neu kaufen oder wegwerfen), die GraKa umzutauschen oder wenigstens sicher festzustellen, dass NUR die Graka defekt ist?
Ich habe ja schon ein bisschen rumgeschaut, aber ich kann nirgends sone MXM Graka Module mit diesen PCI Ansteckern finden...(also diese: http://www.willshops.com/images/nVidia-Graphics-Video-Card-GeForce-8600M-GS-8600MGS-512MB.jpg )
Umtauschen würde ich sogar noch selber schaffen....aber so eine GraKa zu bekommen ist anscheinend unmöglich 
http://www.willshops.com/images/nVidia-Graphics-Video-Card-GeForce-8600M-GS-8600MGS-512MB.jpg


----------



## rossy (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Auf Ebay gibt es die zu hauf 8600 GS mxm | eBay
Aber hatte die nicht einen Serienfehler?

Gruß Rossy


----------



## Sepulzera (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Gebrauchte Grafikkarten für 120€ im Privatverkauf über Ebay beziehen....
ist nicht wirklich mein Fall^^

Wäre es ein Online-Händler und somit ein Verbrauchsgüterkauf wäre es evtl. eine Überlegung wert..


----------



## Sepulzera (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ausschließlich die Grafikkarte hinüber ist, der Rest müsste noch funktionieren.
Wenn ich den Treiber für die GeForce 8600M GS deaktiviere (also nur die Standard VGA Grafikkarte nutze), läuft das Notebook ohne Probleme.
In Anbetracht meiner abgelaufenen Garantie und der offiziellen Bestätigung, dass die verbaute Grafikkarte einen Serienfehler aufweist, der zur Überhitzung und somit zum qualvollen Tod führen kann....
werde ich mich mal an Acer wenden und auf Nacherfüllung pochen, in der Hoffnung, dass Acer einsieht, dass es nicht mein Verschulden war sondern dieser schon beim Kauf bestanden hat (=Beweislast erfüllt) auf Kulanz hoffen, scheiß Verjährung der Mängelansprüche


----------



## blubb3435 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Display zeigt nurnoch weißen Hintergrund mit buten Streifen*

Alles klar, dann wär das ja erledigt 
Schön dass was rausgekommen ist für dich


----------

